# miracle hair regrowth cream?????????



## samnpaddy (15 April 2010)

can anyone recommend a cream that will promote hair regrowth - my daughters welshie has rubbed her tail bald in a few spots at the top and i've had to trim it to try and make it look a bit neater but it would be nice to get some hair grown back asap!!
thanks


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (15 April 2010)

i havent tried it yet but i heard MegaTek was good for hair growth....it isnt specialised in hair growth but apparently hair grows approx. 4 inches within a few days....but thats just what ive heard


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2010)

Nothing will speed up hair re-grown - even Megatek, which is lovely.


----------



## deskbound (15 April 2010)

I've got a half-mane problem and was recommended megatek - the hair is growing pretty well, can't say whether that's more due to fresh air & sunshine or megatek but it certainly smells nice!


----------



## Donkeymad (15 April 2010)

I wouldn't waste money on MegaTek, does nothing but make your horse smell nice


----------



## teddyt (15 April 2010)

Never heard of megatek! Massage would improve blood flow and help re-growth.


----------



## cptrayes (15 April 2010)

Cornucresine will promote hair growth just like it promotes hoof growth. Just rub it in well.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 April 2010)

Take care if you go for the Cornucresine option. It works because it is an irritant so the skin responds by dilating the blood vessels to bring more white cells to the area to try to clear up the foreign matter. Not sure what it would do to an already sore/sensitive/bald area!


----------



## Kenzo (16 April 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Cornucresine will promote hair growth just like it promotes hoof growth. Just rub it in well.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, mix it with some Bob Grass Skincure and the hair will be back in no time


----------



## Theresa_F (16 April 2010)

Megatek - fantastic stuff, Cairo after years of having only a half mane due to chemo, within 6 months and a mane down his whole neck that could finally hold a heavy horse plait, ok it was more like a TB thickness but within the year was 8" long.

I also use it on my current hairies to keep the hair growth fast and strong.  Great on rubs and cuts.  Stinky had a scrape down to the skin on his face 2 weeks before a show, skin was oozing and no hair left.  Rubbed on neat every day and when he went to his show, hair was back and no sign of the scape.

I mix it 50 - 50 with water and rub into the roots three times a week for maintenance and for fast growth, rub a little in daily and leave it in.  Also good on dry hooves.

I am treating myself to a bottle in July - it was orignally developed for chemo patient to get there hair growth back, and I finish chemo on the 8th, and am at the moment rapidly loosing my hair.

Normally the horses have all the nice hair products and I make do with what is on the BOGOFs.


----------



## JaneyB (16 April 2010)

Megatek is very good stuff, do a search for tailgator's website and you'll find it on there.

It's not as quick as 4" in a few days, but it does speed up the hair growth and what hair you get through is much thicker and better quality.

I used it diluted on my horses main this winter just gone and have hardly lost any from rug rubs as i did the year before.


----------



## Arif11 (28 April 2020)

Do not use hair growth cream. Most of the hair growth cream only can accelerate hair growth. Some of them create bad results on the scalp and hair. Instead of hair cream, you can use hair essential oil or serum. They are more effective for hair regrowth than hair cream You will find them on amazon, eBay, and aliexpress.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 April 2020)

Zombie thread


----------



## SarahM (30 April 2020)

I've had success with Gold label wonder gel, it promotes hair growth and is natural. It's really handy to have in your tack room x


----------

